# Comment configurer les boutons de sa souris (logitech) ?



## Cernius (28 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous, je viens de faire le switch depuis mon pc et j'ai récupérer ma souris Logitech MX518, elle est bien reconnu et tout va bien sauf que j'aimerais configurer les boutons, par exemple avoir le retour en arriere sous le pouce dans firefox et le bouton de la molette pour fermer un onglet...  Si quelqu'un voit comment faire qu'il me guide. Merci.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenu parmi nous.

Pas de pilote pour Mac OS X et ce modèle chez Logitech.

Essayer si le Logitech Control Center 2.6 est capable de la piloter, sinon il y a Steermouse (on peut essayer avant d'acheter).


----------



## qsdfg (20 Mars 2009)

Il y a ceci, à essayer.

Peut être essayé avant achat.


----------

